# Praktyka asystencko-pedagogiczna



## Hotmale

Cześć,

Czy macie pomysł jak przetłumaczyć na angielski "praktyka asystencko-pedagogiczna"?

Dzięki z góry!


----------



## Ruukr

teaching assistant practice .


----------



## anthox

Teaching apprenticeship? Czy to dotyczy studentów chcących zostać nauczycielami? W tym przypadku, może "Student teaching apprenticeship." "Praktyka" nie przetłumaczył się jako "practice" w tym sensie.


----------



## Ruukr

anthox said:


> Czy to dotyczy studentów chcących zostać nauczycielami?


tak, ale lepiej użyć (jeśli student na praktyce pokoju nauczycielskim) :
student teaching - педагогическая практика.
or
pedagogical practice  - to samo.

ps: teaching apprenticeship.


----------



## Hotmale

anthox said:


> Teaching apprenticeship? Czy to dotyczy studentów chcących zostać nauczycielami? W tym przypadku, może "Student teaching apprenticeship." "Praktyka" nie przetłumaczył się jako "practice" w tym sensie.



I forgot to mention that a student is not paid for this. As far I know, apprenticeship involves low payment.

Why can't "practice" be used? It's quite common in this context in BrE, e.g. teaching practice.

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Hotmale

Ruukr said:


> teaching assistant practice .



Thank you for your answer.


----------



## anthox

In the US, we call these "student teaching apprenticeships," or just "student teaching." We simply do not refer to it formally as "student teaching practice." I can't speak for what is correct in BrE. And this may or may not involve payment - I did one myself, years ago, and I was not paid.


----------



## Hotmale

anthox said:


> In the US, we call these "student teaching apprenticeships," or just "student teaching." We simply do not refer to it formally as "student teaching practice." I can't speak for what is correct in BrE. And this may or may not involve payment - I did one myself, years ago, and I was not paid.



Good to know that. Thank you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Hotmale said:


> I forgot to mention that a student is not paid for this. As far I know, apprenticeship involves low payment.
> 
> Why can't "practice" be used? It's quite common in this context in BrE, e.g. teaching practice.
> 
> Thank you for your answer.


o
_Practice_ i _praktyka_ to "false friends". Ich znaczenie pokrywa się tylko częściowo. Polskie słowo ma szerszy zakres znaczeniowy. "Praktyka" w znaczeniu "praca ucznia, który dopiero uczy się zawodu" nie odpowiada angielskiemu "practice". W angielskim używa się w tym znaczeniu "apprenticeship" albo "trainee work".


----------



## Hotmale

Ben Jamin said:


> o
> _Practice_ i _praktyka_ to "false friends". Ich znaczenie pokrywa się tylko częściowo. Polskie słowo ma szerszy zakres znaczeniowy. "Praktyka" w znaczeniu "praca ucznia, który dopiero uczy się zawodu" nie odpowiada angielskiemu "practice". W angielskim używa się w tym znaczeniu "apprenticeship" albo "trainee work".



Myślę, że "practice" jednak jest prawidłowe, przynajmniej w BrE. Za Collinsem: "Teaching practice is a period that a student teacher spends teaching at a school as part of his or her training. [mainly British] "


----------



## Ben Jamin

Hotmale said:


> Myślę, że "practice" jednak jest prawidłowe, przynajmniej w BrE. Za Collinsem: "Teaching practice is a period that a student teacher spends teaching at a school as part of his or her training. [mainly British] "


Być może istnieje i taka możliwość użycia tego słowa w takim kontekście. Jednak w większości wypadków użycie słowa “practice” bez dodatkowych określeń będzie się kojarzyło z wykonywaniem jakiegoś zawodu, lub przyjętym sposobem robienia czegoś, a zatrudnienie kogoś w celu nauczenia tej osoby biegłego wykonywania jakiegoś zawodu najczęściej określa się nazwą “apprenticeship” albo “trainee post”.
A oto cytat z Merriam Webster Dictionary
Practice   noun
 1a : actual performance or application
//ready to carry out in practice what they advocated in principle
  b : a repeated or customary action
//had this irritating practice
  c : the usual way of doing something
//local practices
  d : the form, manner, and order of conducting legal suits and prosecutions  
2a : systematic exercise for proficiency
//practice makes perfect
  b : the condition of being proficient through systematic exercise
//get in practice
  3a : the continuous exercise of a profession  
b : a professional business 
especially : one constituting an incorporeal property


----------



## Hotmale

Ben Jamin said:


> Być może istnieje i taka możliwość użycia tego słowa w takim kontekście. Jednak w większości wypadków użycie słowa “practice” bez dodatkowych określeń będzie się kojarzyło z wykonywaniem jakiegoś zawodu, lub przyjętym sposobem robienia czegoś, a zatrudnienie kogoś w celu nauczenia tej osoby biegłego wykonywania jakiegoś zawodu najczęściej określa się nazwą “apprenticeship” albo “trainee post”.
> A oto cytat z Merriam Webster Dictionary
> Practice   noun
> 1a : actual performance or application
> //ready to carry out in practice what they advocated in principle
> b : a repeated or customary action
> //had this irritating practice
> c : the usual way of doing something
> //local practices
> d : the form, manner, and order of conducting legal suits and prosecutions
> 2a : systematic exercise for proficiency
> //practice makes perfect
> b : the condition of being proficient through systematic exercise
> //get in practice
> 3a : the continuous exercise of a profession
> b : a professional business
> especially : one constituting an incorporeal property



Zgoda, ale myślałem, że mówimy o propozycji Ruukra "teaching assistant practice".

Dzięki za rozmowę


----------



## Ben Jamin

Hotmale said:


> Zgoda, ale myślałem, że mówimy o propozycji Ruukra "teaching assistant practice".
> 
> Dzięki za rozmowę


Dobrze było by zadać to pytanie na forum angielskim.


----------



## Ben Jamin

A oto odpowiedź na zadane pytanie na angielskim forum:

"I had to undergo a number of compulsory practical training or experience sessions as part of my academic and professional training as an engineer. "Practice" was one of the terms used by organisations requiring these sessions, but never on its own. Everyone engaged in these sessions used whatever name the accrediting body gave it, so we might refer to "manufacturing practice 1" for instance (this isn't a real title, but they tended to be things like this). Of course, this would make no sense to anyone from outside, so with friends and family I would use an everyday term, such as training course or work placement or, sometimes, simply work: I spent the summer working on a car assembly line, for example. Or I went on a four-week welding course."


----------



## Hotmale

Dzięki za wątek na angielskim forum. Przeczytałem całą rozmowę. Nie wspomniałeś jednak, że chodzi o konkretny zwrot (teaching practice) użyty w kontekście nauczania, który występuje nie tylko w Collinsie, ale również w Macmillanie czy Oxfordzie: teaching-practice noun - Definition, pictures, pronunciation and usage notes | Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary at OxfordLearnersDictionaries.com, teaching practice (noun) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary

Za przykład podałeś "I had my  summer practice in the factory producing cars". Nigdy nie użyłbym tego słowa w tym kontekście.


----------

